Ask HN: Are there any apps which are “Paid” in one country, “free” in another? - aldamiz
======
londons_explore
I don't believe either the Google or Apple app stores allow this.

~~~
aldamiz
Thanks. I've been looking at the guidelines, but I cant find any reference to
this issue: [https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/review/guidelines/](https://developer.apple.com/app-
store/review/guidelines/)
[https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/Ne...](https://developer.apple.com/library/content/documentation/NetworkingInternet/Conceptual/StoreKitGuide/Chapters/Subscriptions.html)

